# Bed.....



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

So i want Laszlo to be a bed dog..not a crate dog...
I made steps to the bed so he can get up and down....
Can i just start right of the bat with him in bed? He'll be a crate dog until he's trust worthy during the day but other than that i don't want him in the crate that much.
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read that dogs like dens, makes them feel secure and comfortable. But those are wild dogs or wolfes. 
We placed our V. in a large wire crate, never used the devider and was too big for him when he was 8 weeks old. But Sam never soiled in his big crate. 

Also,
I keep him well rested because I think stress and uncontrolled stimulation can be detrimental to a pup. I believe they grow while sleeping. The wire crate provides a barrier and Sam can relax and recharge his mind.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake was a bed dog after night four or five of the crying in the crate. My husband couldn't take it anymore and he's been in our bed ever since. I wouldn't have it any other way!!! At 10 months, I started leaving him out during the day in short spurts and he's now 2 years and 4 months and has never destroyed anything while we are gone. Now while we are home is a different story......lol.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, but i DON'T want him in the crate at night. 
My dad is coming down to help me get him to the point where he can hold his bladder while in the crate while i'm at work.
No dog walkers, no pet sitters...i hate strangers and hardly trust my own family so this is a must.
This being said, i want him to be able to hold his bladder during work and then when he has proven to be trust worthy in the house he will get more and more freedom.

I need to know if i can just bring my 9 week old pup home and let him sleep in the bed with us right off the bat. This is MY choice it's not to avoid the crying by any means.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

that's what i wanted to hear!!!!

i read all these horror stories on here and can't remember any of our dogs behaving that way! After they were crate trained to hold the bladder for 8+ hours they were free dwelling members of our family. Maybe (hopefully) it's all in the relationship we develope with our pups, so if we are chill and loving they WON'T want to misbehave.

Also, i remember Aimless saying he has had setters that were the same energy of the V's and that they also needed 2 + hours of exercise or ELSE!!!! well he never got that much he went out tore up the yard did his thing and back in the house we went. He had maybe two toys...a tossing dummy and a tug toy. He never once ripped or chewed anything including the trash.

I'm crossing my fingers for another similar experience!! wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess I'm somewhere in the middle, Ruby has always had her own bed, (not crate) in the kitchen during the night.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think there is a problem with allowing them in the bed, BUT the first few nights who knows if you'll wake up in a puddle ;D

I used to enjoy having Kobi share the bed with me, but he just doesn't have the manners for it anymore. If he hears a strange noise he jumps up barking... for some reason he's a lot more protective of me when he's on the bed. If he's in his crate nothing seems to bother him.

I would just keep some extra sheets handy if you're planning on doing it from the first night.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Gus has slept in bed with us every night since we brought him home at 10 weeks, and he always slept through the night, and has NEVER peed in the bed.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

that makes me ................. ;D


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I love having my dog in bed with me, don't get me wrong, but he's crate trained and able to sleep on his own. This way he can be in his crate at night without problems. There are several instances where he could not be in a bed with us (i.e. when we are visiting family, traveling, when hes with a boarder, if he ever has to go to the vet overnight etc.)
IMO this is a lot better route, you can have either way, but you are not limited to only one. What happens if you're sick, and need to get some rest, or have a baby, and due to feedings every two hours want the baby to share your bed...
OR you want to make a baby...hahaha

I wouldn't limit yourself and the dog so much, give him a try in the crate, then you have it as an option.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

no kids!!!!!! ick.......

i'd rather solidify the bond we'll have right off the bat. He'll be crate trained for the day so "if" we have to have a pet sitter he'll know that the crate is still a safe place and understand that we aren't in the bed so neihter is he.....again just hoping.

on a side note, i'll be home the first 5 days all day with him, so do i just make him stay in the crate for most of the 8 hour pretend work day or what? i mean if i hang out with him for 24/7 those 5 days then i'm not there that's not good.
I think i should have him in there for an hour or so at first let him out to pee and train for a bit then back to the cage then at 3:30 which would be when i'd be getting home daily let him out for the rest of the time until bed?
i'll go for a run or do something out side. 
Can i be in the other room and he be in the other room in a crate and not drive him crazy?

oh, i'm such a sucker when i come to my animals......they whine i cave, bla bla, i need to get tuff quick cuz he's even cuter than i thought!!!!! :


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley couldn't be trusted on our bed until she was at least 3 months old. She would pop a squat on the bed literally AS SOON as her paws touched the blankets. If you're going to try it when he's a tiny pup, invest in some mattress protectors.

How many hours are you planning on leaving him in the crate when you work? Puppies can hold their pee for 3 hours MAX when they are 9 weeks. Make sure you have someone who can come by and let the little guy out every 3 hours (if you can't) to let him go pee and run around.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My dad will be living with us for at LEAST 2 months.
I'm going to have him go out and do things for a few hours at a time until he has built him up to the 8hr weekday hold.....and that still is just until he can be trusted in the house alone......or at least the bedroom alone.

Live in dog walker, sitter, trainer....friend. Can't wait i feel like i'm the luckiest guy in the world right now....
My wife is getting me a 70" aquos 240hz tube too!!!!
I played the Lotto yesterday just in case!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> My dad will be living with us for at LEAST 2 months.
> I'm going to have him go out and do things for a few hours at a time until he has built him up to the 8hr weekday hold.....and that still is just until he can be trusted in the house alone......or at least the bedroom alone.
> 
> Live in dog walker, sitter, trainer....friend. Can't wait i feel like i'm the luckiest guy in the world right now....
> ...


That's perfect! My parents live about 2 minutes away from us, so they are our "doggie daycare" for Riley. It's nice having family who can help out!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I only get 2 months with him so.....heres hoping that my boy can hold the yellow after that!!!! if not....i'll have to figure something out right.....


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This is going to be very entertaining. ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> This is going to be very entertaining. ;D


And just why is that sir?
I think having a new member of the family will be super entertaining as well, just curious on your take.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I brought home my 12-week-old Bluetick Coonhound (Elly Mae) back in 1989, she slept on the bed with me immediately. She lived to be 12-years-old and never had a pee or poop accident on the bed. Never. Not once. 

The next two dogs I brought home were young adults, already housetrained, so of course, no accidents from them, either. Just my opinion, but I think sleeping with your dog is one of the great joys in life! ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I've landed on him sleeping in the crate for the first week. Get over that so just in case he needs to be at my Aunts house or with soemone that he CAN'T sleep in bed with he won't freak out. Then it's bed time with US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i can last it out a week i think.......or can I?........ :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar was in bed from day one. He would wake us up with a little whimper to let us know he needed to go. He'd go outside, do his stuff and come straight back to bed. It started with two or three visits each night and then after about 3 months, he would sleep right through.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian was crated from day 1 and then on about the 600th day he joined us in our bed. I am a light sleeper and he is an extra 50lbs of tossing and turning mass in our bed.
I don't think I have had a good night's sleep since that day.
Oh and when you want him to go into his crate at night he whines like a baby cause he knows he's not allowed on the bed.

All pups/dogs are different.
Yours might want to drop a steamy one on your pillow from day one or he might not.

Good luck ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We started Finch in the crate but we slipped up a couple times when we all fell asleep on our bed while cuddling at night and she never made it to the crate... I noticed on those nights, she never woke to go to the bathroom. When she was in the crate, she always woke up around 2-3am to go out. After that, she just started sleeping with us every night. We just had to be prepared that when she woke up at 6am and she jumped off the bed, she was ready to squat to pee wherever she landed... we had to JUMP out of bed and catch her to go out... after a month or so she could hold it long enough to make it outside. Good luck with your new cuddlebug!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

With risk of sounding mean I don't think I would ever have Hercules in bed with me! First of all he seems pretty happy in his crate at night. 

Also he snores, wheezes and farts in his sleep! Husband does this as well but being a light sleeper I don't think I could cope with it in stereo!! I would be living off energy drinks for evermore. 

Nonetheless it is nice to have him (Hercules, not husband!) sleep on my knee on the floor while I watch tv at the end of the day!


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a great thread, I think I laughed out loud at everyone's posts about their pups sleep/lack of sleep habits. Kristen was the only one honest enough to comment about one of the obstacles of having the pup in bed..... something about "making a baby"..... hahahah. 

We were set on crate training him at night...it felt like the right thing to do for Rusty even though I was DYING to have puppy snuggles in bed. We waited it (CRYING) out for about 3 months..than finally gave in and let him in the bed. We could've saved ourselves a LOT of sleep, not to mention arguements  if we had just let him up earlier.... I'm just saying.

I don't know why we waited so long! These guys are all different, some are extra clingy (Rusty) ;D If you want him in bed, let him up! THE positive thing about having him in his crate though....it is his "safe" place and he knows it. After a day at daycare he is ZONKED and goes straight to the crate to sleep (at 6pm) for the rest of the night. I try to talk him into coming to lay down on the couch with me and he looks at me like I'm nuts. Crate it is.

I can't wait to read more about your pup, I almost feel like I'm waiting to get another one when I read your posts, lol!


----------

